# Help with chat, Can't log in



## wakajawaka (Sep 27, 2006)

I haven't been able to get into the chat room as of late. I am running XP and Internet Explorer. All I see is a big gray square with no login information. This has happened the last few CE nights. Help!


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

Has anything changed on your machine? Some have had problems with latest version on Java. You can try installing an older release...

http://java.sun.com/javase/downloads/previous.jsp


----------



## wakajawaka (Sep 27, 2006)

That might explain it, I recently completely wiped my laptop and reload and updated the OS and all the plug ins. I'll give it a try.


----------



## wakajawaka (Sep 27, 2006)

That was it, thanks a lot for the help.


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

wakajawaka said:


> That was it, thanks a lot for the help.


Cool, you're welcome.


----------

